# TEJT-C1201 Foot Remaining Down



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi There,

I am User of SWF embroidery machines around 4 years...but this week i buy one secound hand Tajima embroidery machine ( TEJT II - C1201 ) and after make severals jobs i see somethings not good after thereads brecks and after finishing the logo : 

1 - When happen threads Breaks the foot of machine remaine down position ( See picture attached ) it is normal on tajima machine ? 

2 - When finish embroidery the logo the machine *make severals stitchs* and back to normal position ( it is normal ?

3 - And the last problem the foot only go UP when happen color change ...

Pls all there check the picture to understand better my questions and pls help..

Rgds 
Ejaz


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

is not normal to be down.
is normal to move up when you change the color.
did you put another design?


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Dgeorge, 

Thanks for replay...YES THIS HAPPEN WITH ALL DESAINGS...

What u sugeste to do ?

Rgds
Ejaz


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

sorry for delay

move to last needle.
in the left side of arm you will see two little motors.
one is for upper thread hook and another is jump motor.
start the machine to make some stitches.
pres stop button and look if the jump motor shaft turn.(is not an full turn,move a little).
if motor shaft move and the presser foot remains down is an problem inside arm(jump motor lever,reciprocator,etc.)
are some videos at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch for how to take off moving head,change the reciprocator,etc.)
if the motor shaft don t turn (in this case is normal presser foot to be down because jump motor lever move a little to right the reciprocator to don t catch the needle bar,and presser foot will be up in normal position)is an electrical problem(cable connectors,card)
make this test for all needles
check the machine parameters


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Dgeorge, 

Thanks again for replay.

Yes, the jump motor shaft is trun little to left side....so will take out the head to check the jump motor lever and reciprocator...

will back later to tell u more .

Rgds
Ejaz


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Dgeorge, 

The Problem is solved, it is was the reciprocater fault.

Thanh U very mach for help.

Rgds
Ejaz


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

was my pleasure to help you


----------

